# METEOROLOGÍA > Inundaciones >  Presentadas las conclusiones del informe sobre las avenidas extraordinarias en el Garona

## NoRegistrado

> **Analiza los aspectos hidrológicos, las afecciones y las causas, se describen las obras ejecutadas y se anuncian medidas, como un protocolo para definir las situaciones de emergencia que aumente la coordinación entre administraciones y otros usuarios de la cuenca.
> *Algunas infraestructuras que resultaron muy dañadas como cámpines y puentes no contaban con la preceptiva autorización del Organismo para ejecutar obras en el Dominio Público Hidráulico y Zona de Policía y deberán legalizar su situación.
> *La no apertura de compuertas en la central de Arties provocó un incremento de hasta el 47% de caudal durante el episodio.
> *El presidente de la Confederación ha destacado ante los alcaldes del Valle de Arán y el sindic d´Arán, las obras de emergencia ejecutadas por valor de más de 4,2 millones de euros.*
> 
> Xavier de Pedro, presidente de la Confederación Hidrográfica del Ebro, organismo autónomo, adscrito al Ministerio de Agricultura, Alimentación y Medio Ambiente, (MAGRAMA), ha mantenido una reunión en la sede de Consejo General de Arán, en Vielha (Lleida), con el sindic d´Arán, Carles Barrera, los alcaldes de las zonas afectadas por las crecidas de junio de 2013 y el presidente de la Comisión de Agricultura, Alimentación y Medio Ambiente del Congreso de los Diputados, José Ignacio Llorens, entre otros, para presentar el informe sobre las avenidas extraordinarias en el río Garona. De Pedro, en la última visita al Valle de Arán, para recorrer las obras de emergencia anunció ya la presentación de este documento sobre las causas y consecuencias del episodio y también sobre acciones de mejora de la gestión.
> 
> El informe recoge la descripción de la hidrología de la avenida que se produjo en la cuenca del Garona entre los días 17 y 20 de junio de 2013. Además, desarrolla otros tres aspectos, el resumen de afecciones a infraestructuras, donde se hace referencia a la situación no legalizada de algunas de las más dañadas; la descripción de las obras de emergencia ejecutadas y por último, un apartado de mejoras, donde la Confederación se propone un protocolo de actuación en situación de crecidas en la cuenca del Garona, que aumente la coordinación ya existente entre las administraciones y usuarios de la cuenca.
> 
> ...


http://www.iagua.es/noticias/inundac...l-garona-46579

 Como siempre, obras varias como puentes no tenían permiso e hicieron de tapón, Campings y otras obras afectadas tampoco.
Además, por algún fallo que no aclara, la no apertura de compuertas hizo aumentar el caudal un 47%
 El período de retorno de la avenida era, según el informe, de entre 25 y 50 años. Por tanto no fue tan extraordinaria.

 Como siempre se ocupa lo que no de debe ocupar, se ejecutan obras si los permisos correspondientes y ahora, a rascarse el dinero los de siempre, los contribuyentes. Mientras, los que han infringido la ley y los que lo han permitido, se van de rositas.
 Cada vez tiene más razón el que escribió el artículo que se cita aquí:
http://foros.embalses.net/showthread...ragaba-así-así

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

